# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Суицид как естественная смерть

## humator

Я настолько замкнут, что даже анонимное письмо на никому не известный форум вызывает волнение. 
Учусь в медицинском. Предпоследний, пятый курс. Что я тут забыл, если сам, якобы должен учиться заботите о здоровье людей, в том числе и психическом? (Да, в понятие «здоровье» по ВОЗ входит не только отсутствие физической патологии). 
Дело в том что я сам имею проблемы со здоровьем, серьёзные. Такие, что хирургом я работать уже не смогу. Терапевтом, сейчас состояние позволит, но ещё 6 курс и два года ординатуры, состояние ухудшается. 
От этой ситуации разрушается мотивация. Я учусь с большим усилием, хотя даже так я один из лучших студентов в группе. Это второе разочарование – профессия катится в пропасть, вместе со всем остальным в стране. Глядя на своих одногруппников, я понимаю что для обычного человека, у которого нет блата, поход в муниципальную лечебницу превращается в русскую рулетку. К кому попадешь: к студенту который из кожи вон лез, чтобы получить знания, или к невежде? 
К тому же я много наблюдал за страданиями других людей. Прибавить к этому вышеперечисленные факторы и наследственную склонность к тревоге и депрессии, получилось что я часто стал думать о смерти. 
Не в абстрактном плане, а в прикладном. Беспокоит то, что я сам стану беспомощным, инвалидом. Хочется уверенности, что можно «выйти из игры», легко и без боли, если станет совсем невмоготу. 
Сейчас умирать не хочу, хотя чувствую безысходность. Но страшно, потому что всё больше и больше привыкаю к жизни. 
Самоубийство относится к категории "насильственная смерть". Мне кажется нет ничего естественнее. Люди мучаются от невыносимых болей, доживают свои дни в унизительных условиях, потому что это, якобы, естественно. 
...

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Да какой ты, нахрен, врач. Только о себе и думаешь. Тебе так важно, сдохнешь ты, или нет? Так в чем проблема? Уходи, никто не выразит сочувствия.

----------


## Мираж

> Да какой ты, нахрен, врач. Только о себе и думаешь. Тебе так важно, сдохнешь ты, или нет? Так в чем проблема? Уходи, никто не выразит сочувствия.


 Ужас, что за агрессия?)

----------


## ReactorOfHate

> Да какой ты, нахрен, врач. Только о себе и думаешь. Тебе так важно, сдохнешь ты, или нет?


 Мне интересно. А причём тут профессия и думать о себе? Врач, в идеале как и любой другой работник, должен хорошо выполнять работу, т.е. лечить. А насчёт думать о себе, так все люди думают о себе. Такова природа. Просто некоторые это устанавливает в свои рамки.



> Так в чем проблема? Уходи, никто не выразит сочувствия.


 А это уже бессмысленная травля.

----------


## ReactorOfHate

> Самоубийство относится к категории "насильственная смерть". Мне кажется нет ничего естественнее. Люди мучаются от невыносимых болей, доживают свои дни в унизительных условиях, потому что это, якобы, естественно. 
> ...


 Я думаю ВОЗ не просто так туда включил суицид. Потому что большинство боятся смерти и боли, хотят жить. И если больным людям, которые хотят покончить с собой, предложить выздоровление, многие бы выбрали это. Потому что суицид они видят, как самую последнюю и вынужденную меру. А еще есть социальные причины. Долги, шантаж, низкий уровень жизнь и прочее. Перечислять можно долго. Поэтому большинство самоубийств можно отнести к насильственной смерти.




> Дело в том что я сам имею проблемы со здоровьем, серьёзные.


 Я как понимаю, это основная причина, которая заставляет думать о смерти? Если да, то насколько серьезные проблемы со здоровьем? Как влияют и повлияют в дальнейшем на качество жизни?

----------


## humator

Не врач, студент ещё.
Вам врачи видятся как ангелы, которые не знают забот, только служат людям?
Я написал, в тему "Моя проблема". На суицид-форум. Спокойно попытался рассказать о своей проблеме, хотя вышло сумбурно.
Не понял вашей агрессии, и фразу "уходи, никто не выразит сочувствия". Я написал, что не хочу умирать, но считаю что самоубийство более приемлемым для себя, чем ждать "естественную смерть".
"Философ. Местный". М-да.

----------


## humator

Тоже не понял этого.

----------


## humator

> Я как понимаю, это основная причина, которая заставляет думать о смерти? Если да, то насколько серьезные проблемы со здоровьем? Как влияют и повлияют в дальнейшем на качество жизни?


 Думаю что тут состояние здоровья стало основанием. На него лёгли наблюдения за страданиями других людей, ну и как вишенка на торте – увлечение "пессимистической" философией.
Сайт я этот расцениваю как психотерапию, думаю для большинства пользователей так и есть. 
А иначе какова вообще цель этого форума?

----------


## humator

> Если да, то насколько серьезные проблемы со здоровьем? Как влияют и повлияют в дальнейшем на качество жизни?


 Разрушается роговица глаза и поэтому снижается острота зрения. 
Зрение для врача очень важно, не то что для хирурга, но и даже для участкового терапевта (внимательный осмотр зева – есть ли гной, покраснение, кожных покровов – на наличие сыпи, и т.д.)

----------


## June

*humator*, а по какой причине роговица разрушается и можно ли это разрушение остановить?

----------


## humator

> *humator*, а по какой причине роговица разрушается и можно ли это разрушение остановить?


 Точная причина заболевания пока неизвестна. 
Заболевание называется кератоконус. Остановить процесс нельзя, только дождаться той стадии, на которой сделают пересадку роговицы от донора. Используется роговица от трупа. 
Дело не в заболевании как в таковом. Просто оно подтолкнуло меня к мысли, что суицид неизбежен. 
Сюда забрёл, потому что тема суицида – табу, вне интернета как-то не получается об этом поговорить.

----------


## June

Остаётся надеяться на то, что вскоре это заболевание научатся лечить - печатать новую роговицу на 3D принтере или ещё как. Научатся, к сожалению, не в нашей стране, и если повезёт, нам продадут необходимое для лечения оборудование и научат им пользоваться.

----------


## humator

*June*, прочитал запись в Вашем дневнике. Жаль что не нашлось врача, который бы помог.
Вот тут *Phenex.New episode* осудил меня, якобы за то что я эгоист. Я его понимаю. К врачу идёшь с какой-то надеждой, и тебе без разницы что у самого врача есть проблемы.
И уж совсем не ожидаешь от врача, что он пишет на суицид-форум. Верно, *Phenex.New episode*?
Но уж лучше я пообщаюсь здесь, в надежде что на душе станет легче, если от этого я лучше буду работать. Какой-толк от врача, чья голова занята мрачными мыслями.
А вот вред возможен.

----------


## humator

June, благодарю за добрые слова.

----------


## ReactorOfHate

> Разрушается роговица глаза и поэтому снижается острота зрения.


 Я как понимаю, кератоконус одного глаза, а второй является здоровым?



> Думаю что тут состояние здоровья стало основанием. На него лёгли наблюдения за страданиями других людей, ну и как вишенка на торте – увлечение "пессимистической" философией.
> Сайт я этот расцениваю как психотерапию, думаю для большинства пользователей так и есть. 
> А иначе какова вообще цель этого форума?


 Тебя преследуют чувство жалости к ним и пессимистичные мысли? Это можно принять как данность и жить с этим. По себе знаю, это реально. Если тебя заинтересуют методы борьбы с этим чувством, и как жить с более реальными взглядами на жизнь, то могу их расписать. А дальше тебе решать, подойдут они тебе или нет. Ведь все сильно зависит от личности.

----------


## ReactorOfHate

> *June*, прочитал запись в Вашем дневнике. Жаль что не нашлось врача, который бы помог.
> Вот тут *Phenex.New episode* осудил меня, якобы за то что я эгоист. Я его понимаю. К врачу идёшь с какой-то надеждой, и тебе без разницы что у самого врача есть проблемы.
> И уж совсем не ожидаешь от врача, что он пишет на суицид-форум. Верно, *Phenex.New episode*?
> Но уж лучше я пообщаюсь здесь, в надежде что на душе станет легче, если от этого я лучше буду работать. Какой-толк от врача, чья голова занята мрачными мыслями.
> А вот вред возможен.


 Тут я не согласна. Ты пришёл сюда поделиться со своими мыслями и обдумать все. Ты тоже человек, и у тебя, как у многих, тоже могут быть проблемы,. И если начнешь работать врачом, то не факт, что со своими суицидиальными мыслями ты можешь кому-то прям навредить. Потому что в некоторых случаях депрессивные расстройства могут приобретать более незаметную форму для окружающих, и человек может спокойно себе работать,. Да и многие люди имеют свои тараканы, которые могут мешать им жить, но мы этого просто не всегда замечаем, но они среди нас. Осуждать в данной ситуации можно лишь в том случае, когда человек не хочет решать проблему и со своими проблемами мешает всем остальным. Но здесь я такого пока что не увидела.

----------


## humator

*ReactorOfHate*, 



> кератоконус одного глаза, а второй является здоровым?


 Процесс двусторонний, но на одном глазу интенсивнее.



> Тебя преследуют чувство жалости к ним и пессимистичные мысли? Это можно принять как данность и жить с этим.


 Вижу себя в подобном положении через энное количество лет. Себя и своих близких. Отсюда и возникла мысль «самоубийство как естественная смерть» – просто напросто хочется «застраховать» себя, заранее подготовить к уходу из жизни. 
Тут-то и возникло интересное открытие – при мысли о самоубийстве, точнее о его возможности, становится легче. 
Эта мысль, конечно, не нова, об этом рассуждали философы, писатели.
Другая сторона – при долгом раздумывании о смерти, как-то больше захотел жить. 
Принять мысль – это да, уже почти получилось.



> Если тебя заинтересуют методы борьбы...


 Самое забавное, что недавно прошёл цикл по психиатрии, там немного обсуждали такие состояния. Необходима психотерапия, и уже само общение с Вами вполне подходит. Спасибо за доброе обращение.

----------


## humator

*sickbunny*,



> Скажите, есть ли у вас возможность платной психотерапии? И желание.


 Нет ни того ни другого. Пока вроде психическое состояние компенсировано, да и недавно был цикл по психе, в принципе знаю что такое психотерапия.
По сути – работа самого пациента, поиск им самим методов, подходящих именно ему. 
Да и денег у студента не особо много. 
*Надеюсь, Вы получите достойное лечение.*
Спасибо за доброе слово. 



> Ангелов что-то я не наблюдала в практике.


 Я тоже. 
А вот 


> объединяет всех этих людей светлый ум и огромная база знаний.


 Смотрю сейчас на будущих коллег и не могу согласиться про ум и знания. Про себя не хвастаюсь, стараюсь, но тоже мог бы быть лучше. Как-то так.

----------


## ReactorOfHate

> Точная причина заболевания пока неизвестна. 
> Заболевание называется кератоконус. Остановить процесс нельзя, только дождаться той стадии, на которой сделают пересадку роговицы от донора.


 Я не знаю, что тебе прогнозируют врачи, и почему в твоём случае нельзя остановить процесс разрушения. Но считаю, что с этой болезнью можно побороться, что не все ещё потеряно. Даже с теми технологиями, что наша медицина имеет в данный момент. Просто помимо пересадки, есть ещё другие методы, которые как раз-таки направлены на то, чтобы приостановить болезнь и скорректировать остроту зрения. Но даже если специалисты по каким-то причинам говорят, что тебе это все не подходит, и назначают пересадку. То могу сказать одну вещь, я прочитала отзывы тех, которые проходили через все это. И оказалось, что у многих роговица прижилась вполне успешно, но правда не всегда бывает, что с первого раза. 



> Просто оно подтолкнуло меня к мысли, что суицид неизбежен.


 А почему неизбежен?
P.s. Если с врачами в твоём регионе беда, или у тебя не хватает денег на консультацию, то есть хороший форум офтальмологов, там можно проконсультироваться и задать все вопросы.
https://forum.vseoglazah.ru

----------


## ReactorOfHate

> Вижу себя в подобном положении через энное количество лет. Себя и своих близких.
> Отсюда и возникла мысль «самоубийство как естественная смерть» – просто напросто хочется «застраховать» себя, заранее подготовить к уходу из жизни.


 Это из-за кератоконуса? Если да, то он ещё излечим, как я писала выше. А если ты имеешь в виду серьезные и неизлечимые болезни, которые не факт, что могут настигнуть тебя в течение всей жизни, то это уже совсем другая история.




> Тут-то и возникло интересное открытие – при мысли о самоубийстве, точнее о его возможности, становится легче.


 Это возможно просто ощущение свободы и принятие своей точки зрения, которая не является навязанным большинством, ты открыл ту сторону своей личности, о котором вероятно боялся осознавать из-за табуированности. Такое бывает не только на тему суицида. Вот ты говоришь, что у тебя есть близкие. Но пойми одну вещь, не все смогут жить, как прежде, после твоего ухода. За всем этим могут пойти большие последствия для них. И время не всегда лечит.




> Самое забавное, чтол недавно прошёл цикл по психиатрии, там немного обсуждали такие состояния. Необходима психотерапия, и уже само общение с Вами вполне подходит. Спасибо за доброе обращение.


 Да не за что. Для психотерапии нужен в идеале психотерапевт, но я не из них, хотя общение на такую тему тоже туда можно отнести. Самого общения я прям не обещаю из-за плотного графика, лени, периодически просто в силу настроения, когда мне ни с кем не хочется общаться и контактировать. Кстати, можешь ко мне обращаться на ты. На ты с тобой и с другими я иногда могу перейти первой на форуме, если человек примерно моего возраста, да и тому же иногда помогает не сильно дистанцироваться, когда идёт беседа для поддержки. 




> Тебя преследуют чувство жалости к ним и пессимистичные мысли? Это можно принять как данность и жить с этим. По себе знаю, это реально. Если тебя заинтересуют методы борьбы с этим чувством, и как жить с более реальными взглядами на жизнь, то могу их расписать. А дальше тебе решать, подойдут они тебе или нет. Ведь все сильно зависит от личности.


 Как поняла, тебя это заинтересовало.

Я думаю, ты возможно не хочешь избавляться от чувства жалости полностью, а сделать её более умеренной в случае необходимости. Тогда держи конкретно эти способы для этого случая. В данной ситуации под чувством жалости я подразумеваю как раз то, когда мы наблюдаем чужую боль или страдания со стороны. Но бывает, когда этого чувства слишком много. Оно не даёт покоя уже самому человеку, становится токсичным и приводит к грустным мыслям. Жалость сама по себе, как эмоция, вызывает необдуманные поступки, когда человек не до конца продумываем логикой, и у него не всегда получается действовать правильно. Поэтому недаром ею некоторые мошенники пользуются. А теперь о самих методах борьбы с этим.

Первый метод. Не зная всей истории, никогда не жалей.
Очень хорошо применим, если человека плохо знаешь. Потому что люди бывают очень разными, и не всех можно понять правильно с первого раза их истинное лицо. Ведь многие, когда жалеют незнакомого человека, они его представляют, как себя на своем месте, идеализируют, думают, что он такой же хороший, как и они сами. Но каждый из нас имеет свое понимание хорошего и плохого. Бывает, что человек не видит в своих действиях ничего плохого, но а для кого-то другого эти поступки могут показаться полной дикостью. Бывает, что сам индивид отлично понимает, что общество не оценит его деяния, и он тщательно от них скрывает. В итоге получается, что много людей носят с собой маски, под ними находятся мысли и мотивы, которые могут быть очень разными и не всегда хорошими, о которых о них не всегда узнаешь.

Второй метод. Все рано или поздно заканчивается.
Если жалко кого-то беззащитного или кого хорошо знаешь. То помни. Всему имеет свой конец. Например, те же муки боли в любом случае закончится преждевременной смертью или излечением. Все это не бесконечно.

Третий метод. Не все любят, когда их жалеют.
Да, для кого-то жалость по отношению к ним является вполне себе унижением.

Четвертый метод. Белый шум.
Найди дело в нерабочее/неучебное время, которое будет являться отдушиной для тебя и послужит белым шумом. Ведь голову с мыслями, особенно если они навязчивые, можно вполне себе забить и отвлечь. Да и в придачу это будет подымать тебе настроение. Для примера скажу, что те же компьютерные игры для кого-то могут послужить хорошим источником белого шума.

А насчёт самих пессимистичных мыслей в целом. Человеческая психология такова, что люди обычно сильнее замечают плохое, и оно сильнее врезается в голову. Хорошего просто не замечают или считают незначительным. Но это все события, а бывает, что с ними ничего нельзя сделать. Поэтому главная суть второго метода по борьбе с жалостью, которая написано выше, тут тоже можно применить. Но даже если хорошего не хватает, то ставь перед собой реальные цели, которые могут послужить этим источником, а если цель большая и масштабная, то дели ее на кучу маленьких и выполняй. Кстати, при их выполнении это может стать как раз источником белого шума. А вообще я не все рассказала по этой теме, потому что мне трудно все это сформулировать и лень расписывать.

----------


## ГПРИОРио

Вас хочется обнять.

----------


## Dead.me.tri

> Я настолько замкнут, что даже анонимное письмо на никому не известный форум вызывает волнение. 
> Учусь в медицинском. Предпоследний, пятый курс. Что я тут забыл, если сам, якобы должен учиться заботите о здоровье людей, в том числе и психическом? (Да, в понятие «здоровье» по ВОЗ входит не только отсутствие физической патологии). 
> Дело в том что я сам имею проблемы со здоровьем, серьёзные. Такие, что хирургом я работать уже не смогу. Терапевтом, сейчас состояние позволит, но ещё 6 курс и два года ординатуры, состояние ухудшается. 
> От этой ситуации разрушается мотивация. Я учусь с большим усилием, хотя даже так я один из лучших студентов в группе. Это второе разочарование – профессия катится в пропасть, вместе со всем остальным в стране. Глядя на своих одногруппников, я понимаю что для обычного человека, у которого нет блата, поход в муниципальную лечебницу превращается в русскую рулетку. К кому попадешь: к студенту который из кожи вон лез, чтобы получить знания, или к невежде? 
> К тому же я много наблюдал за страданиями других людей. Прибавить к этому вышеперечисленные факторы и наследственную склонность к тревоге и депрессии, получилось что я часто стал думать о смерти. 
> Не в абстрактном плане, а в прикладном. Беспокоит то, что я сам стану беспомощным, инвалидом. Хочется уверенности, что можно «выйти из игры», легко и без боли, если станет совсем невмоготу. 
> Сейчас умирать не хочу, хотя чувствую безысходность. Но страшно, потому что всё больше и больше привыкаю к жизни. 
> Самоубийство относится к категории "насильственная смерть". Мне кажется нет ничего естественнее. Люди мучаются от невыносимых болей, доживают свои дни в унизительных условиях, потому что это, якобы, естественно. 
> ...


 Я вам очень сочувствую. Прочла, что теряете зрение. Представить не могу насколько жутко вам должно быть. И все-таки, вы - будущий врач, то есть, гордость нации, особенно если вы говорите, что вы - один из лучших студентов. Знаете, как предложение. Как насчёт переквалификации в психиатрию, а затем и психотерапию? Это может вас заинтересовать? Конечно, зрение необходимо, но психотерапевты лечат словом. А если вы будете знать, что одной из причин депрессии у пациента может быть гормональный дисбаланс, например (тут я совсем не врач и беру пример навскидку), то вы можете использовать свои медицинские знания вкупе с психотерапией.

----------


## Blaster

Не хочешь сдохни - сдохни. Не хочешь сдохнуть, тогда не пизди.

----------


## Blaster

99% присутствующих на этом форуме - трусливые мрази. Все, кто реально решил сдохнуть уже мертвы. Остальные пиздоболы.

----------


## Unity

Зрите в корень. 
Ну и что с того? 
Кому-то выдержать ещё один день во этой реальности помогает алкоголь без меры ну и пара пачек сигарет, кому-то - наркотики. Кому-то - спорт, а иному - азартные игры. Иным же - насилие над более слабыми. А кому-то - попросту нытьё. О несовершенстве своего ума, собственного естества, о несостоятельности собственной же психики, её неспособности выдержать напор проблем в каждый новый день. 
Это - обезболивающее - и у каждого оно своё.
И даже у Вас. Ваш "рецепт", похоже, - "гасить" свою боль, боль неся иным. Но се бесполезно. Вами же оправленное - к Вам же возвратится, рано или поздно. Лучше изменить стратегию, дабы бумеранг последствий некогда не лишил Вас жизни.

----------


## Blaster

Извиняюсь за грубые реплики. Был сильно пьян.

----------


## Крибле-крабле-бумс!

> Извиняюсь за грубые реплики. Был сильно пьян.


 На самом деле, зачастую алкоголь высвобождает истинное нутро человека, то есть снимает в нём внутренние ограничения, которые он в себе сдерживает, будучи трезвым. Не зря в народе говорится: "Что у трезвого на уме - у пьяного на языке". )

----------


## Blaster

> На самом деле, зачастую алкоголь высвобождает истинное нутро человека...


 . Конечно вы правы, но я ведь не зря написал, что был сильно пьян. В таком состоянии уже высвобождается не нутро человека, а создаётся фантазия как правило с бредовым окрасом. Я никогда не считал и не считаю людей совершивших или планирующих совершить суицид трусами. Скорее даже наоборот.

----------


## Blaster

И маленькое добавление. Сочувствую всем участникам этого форума. И надеюсь, что все они решат свои проблемы без крайних мер. А я в свою очередь не буду здесь писать всякий бред в состоянии алкогольного опьянения.

----------

